# Platzierung Not-Halt



## E-Michl (22 März 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe folgende Frage.

Es ist klar, das an jedem Maschinensteuerpult ein Not-Halt Taster vorhanden sein muss.

Muss am eigentlichen Maschinensteuerschaltschrank ein Not-Halt
Taster eingebaut sein, selbst wenn von diesem Ort aus wo der Schrank steht z.B. der Gefahrenbereich
gar nicht einzusehen ist?
Am Schaltschrank ist ein Hauptschalter der Schwarz/Grau ist und nicht als Not-Aus deklariert ist.

Prizipell gefragt:
Muss grundsätzlich an einem Schaltchrank ein Not-Halt vorhanden sein?

Wenn ja, wo steht das?


----------



## volker (22 März 2010)

nein. wäre u.u. sogar nicht erlaubt.

siehe hier betriebssicherheitsverordnung


----------

